# Neuer Monitor Dell Ultrasharp U2414H, lohnt sich das?



## Riccey (21. Juli 2014)

Guten Abend liebe Community,

ich besitze im Moment einen LG Flatron W2240T und überlege mir schon länger, einen neuen zu kaufen.
Nach einiger Recherche bin ich nun beim Dell Ultrasharp U2414H mit AH-IPS Display gelandet. Optisch gefällt er mir sehr gut, und auch durch die Qualität scheint er überzeugen zu können.
Aber lohnt es sich überhaupt, auf diesen Monitor aufzurüsten? Ich kann nicht einschätzen, wie mein Jetziger abschenidet, da ich nur diesen gewohnt bin.. Würde mich über ein paar Meinungen freuen 
Ich spiele so gut wie keine Ego-Shooter, hauptsächlich RPG's, von daher sollte sich das Display denke ich als nützlich erweisen? 
Ich liebäugle auch mit den 24 Zoll, da mir meine 21,5 schon etwas klein vorkommen.

PS: Ich besitze eine AMD Karte, deswegen stellt der Bug kein Problem dar.


----------



## Ryle (21. Juli 2014)

Einen Unterschied wirst du auf jeden Fall feststellen, ein Monitorwechsel ist aber subjektiv immer ein paar Wochen lang eine Umstellung. Gerade bei einem Wechsel von TN auf IPS wirst du auf jeden Fall Unterschiede ausmachen. Ob die aus deiner Sicht positiv sind wird sich zeigen. Manche können wegen des IPS Glows und der leichten Bewegungsunschärfe nichts mit IPS anfangen. Aber das Geld dürfte der Monitor auf jeden Fall wert sein wenn man nicht gerade ein Montagsmodell erwischt.


----------



## JoM79 (22. Juli 2014)

Der Dell lohnt sich auf jedenfall, das es bei RPG's mehr auf die Bildqualität ankommt. Und da ist der Dell nem TN weit überlegen.


----------



## Riccey (22. Juli 2014)

Ich hab jetzt keine Zweifel mehr, danke!

Besser gesagt jetzt schon, habe gerade gelesen, dass der http://geizhals.de/iiyama-prolite-xb2483hsu-a1011392.html in Spielen sogar besser sein soll und einen besseren Schwarzwert hat.. Jetzt weiß ich leider wieder nicht weiter :/


----------



## Leitwolf200 (22. Juli 2014)

Ja das stimmt auch dafür hat der Iiyama blasse Farben habe beide schon gehabt.


----------



## Nobbi (23. Juli 2014)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt auch dafür hat der Iiyama blasse Farben habe beide schon gehabt.


   Du hast beide gehabt und warst mit beiden unzufrieden? Was für einen hast du denn jetzt?


----------



## Leitwolf200 (23. Juli 2014)

Ich habe z.Z nur noch den Dell der aber in den nächsten Tagen an jemand anders geht.
Beim Iiyma
+Scharfes Bild
+toller Schwarz und Weißwert
+ so gut wie kein inputLag.
+ super Ausleuchtung
+Bildaufbauzeit
+Flimmerfrei

-an dunklen Stellen wurde Details verschluckt
-schwache Farben
-unscharfes Bild beim Spielen (gerade Shooter)


Dell
+ schöne kräftige Farben
+ tolles Aussehen
+ kaum schlieren
+ fast kein IPS Glow
+Kein glitzern


- sehr träge beim Spielen(gerade von hell nach dunkel war das extrem schlimm)
- spürbarer Lag

Das ist alles Subjektiev und ich muss sagen so überzeugt hat mich keiner von beiden beim Iiyama waren es die doch sehr schwachen Farben und beim Dell die für mich zu langsamen Reaktionszeiten.
Ich werde demnächst zum 21:9 von Asus wechseln und hoffe mal das es diesmal der richtige ist


----------



## Riccey (23. Juli 2014)

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort!  Da mir die Farben doch mitunter am wichtigsten sind, bereue ich es nicht, den Dell gekauft zu haben.


----------



## Skkwiddly (24. Juli 2014)

Für dich bzw. für alle die überlegen sich einen DELL U2414H zuzulegen hier noch ein Praxistest vom mir:
DELL U2414H Monitor mit Full HD 1080p AH-IPS Panel im Test - Technikaffe.de

Kurz: Super Preis-Leistungsverhältnis, sieht durch den sehr dünnen Rahmen auch hochwertig aus. An die 500 Euro teuren DELL Profi Monitore kommt der 2414H allerdings nicht ganz heran.


----------

